
Show HN: PluginStash.com– Free directory of 'everything' to build your startup - lenin1234
http://www.pluginstash.com
======
pkmishra
Looks good. How does it compare to
[http://startupstash.com/](http://startupstash.com/) ?

~~~
lenin1234
It contains more resources than startupstash. It has more marketing resources
to take your startup to the next level.

------
projproj
Found some great resources that I can put to use today. Thanks! Agree that a
switch from red would be a nice change.

~~~
lenin1234
Thanks for your feedback. We are considering a different color. We are in the
process of changing the color now. Thanks

------
buzzdenver
Do you have resources on how to incorporate your startup ?

~~~
lenin1234
Yes. I am updating that shortly. I am uploading the same set of documentation
that we used to incorporate our own startup - MaaxMarket

~~~
buzzdenver
Thanks! Generally speaking it would be helpful to have info on the business
side of things, such as incorporation, taxes, bookkeeping and I probably
missed a bunch.

~~~
lenin1234
Yes. I agree. I am uploading those shortly. Please stay tuned

------
BorisMelnik
sweet, great tool. the red is a little harsh imo. also went to send you an
email via that plugin and no-go

~~~
lenin1234
I have now changed the color for the boxes. Please let me know if this looks
better

------
inflam52
Love it!

~~~
lenin1234
Thanks

